
Mathematicians build code to take on toughest cyber attacks - jonbaer
https://news.wsu.edu/2015/03/26/mathematicians-build-code-to-take-on-toughest-cyber-attacks/#.VR3cpI9VhBc
======
schoen
It's kind of sad when university press departments don't include a link to the
actual research. The paper that this summarizes can be found at

[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1503.04238v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1503.04238v1.pdf)

(I thought the summary was pretty clear and unusually technically accurate,
although they don't talk about whether other people doing research on post-
quantum crypto think that this method does or doesn't have promise or
important tradeoffs compared to other methods. It's not as if this is the
first-ever post-quantum cryptosystem to be proposed.)

